# Unpacking My ZUCA



## Cocopuff (Oct 17, 2010)

I always wanted to show my stash but I am so lazy.  It is so time consuming especially if you name each item.  I started unpacking my ZUCA and then realized I could at least take pictures.  Maybe one day I will take the time and show my complete stash.....


  	EDIT>>>>NOW this is why I don't take the time.  Pictures did not show on the page...You have to click each link....uuuggggghhhhh


----------



## Janice (Oct 17, 2010)

Lovely collection! If you would like your images to show in the post click on the little picture icon instead of the paper clip. The paper clip will show the images as attachments instead of inline with the post. Again, lovely collection!!


----------



## LC (Dec 7, 2010)

what I love the most was how you did your lipsticks...awesome collection, love all the concealers too


----------



## VictoriaSecret4 (Dec 12, 2010)

yes me too I would love to give this a try 




LC said:


> what I love the most was how you did your lipsticks...awesome collection, love all the concealers too


----------

